# Sunbed hire?



## muffin1973 (22 Feb 2006)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I could hire a sun tanning bed (like you'd get in tanning salons) for, say, a week?  Also, any idea of cost?

thanks

M


----------



## delgirl (22 Feb 2006)

Why don't you go and have a spray tan instead?  

They're really good these days and don't give you cancer.


----------



## Lauren (22 Feb 2006)

Spray tan is the best...but it is soooo expensive here...I've seen the 'DIY' kits but would fear spray tanning the bathroom in the process.....


----------



## Carpenter (22 Feb 2006)

I would ask anyone thinking of buying or hiring a "sunbed" to seriously consider the damage they are doing to their bodies, skin cancer anyone?


----------



## Sarah (22 Feb 2006)

I know you probally dont want to hear about what effects these sun beds have but please consider it, i had a friend who "enjoyed" a year round tan and yes it did look lovely on her when she heard that using these beds can cause cancer she ccut down her usage to only a few months a year but last year unfortunatly she found a mole on her shoulder to be changing colour and getting itchy.Turns out she has skin cancer and had had radiation treatment ever since not to mention a skin graft also.In regards to your question of cost another friend of mine rented one of these about 3 summers ago to prolong her holiday tan and although im not sure of the rental cost for the two months she had it i do know her electricity bills were astrominical!She swore she would never rent one again because of this!


----------



## muffin1973 (22 Feb 2006)

Thanks for the concern, am well aware of damage tanning/sunbeds can cause and have never used one before and will never use one again - this will be a once-off.  

So, anyone know from where and how much?

Cheers

M


----------



## delgirl (22 Feb 2006)

Be careful, you might end up looking like this 'lady' from Coronation Street who has one at home!


----------



## Sarah (22 Feb 2006)

Tried googling the cost of a sunbed for hire but nothing doing there but did find this website which hires them out. Try calling them and getting a quote. Again,like everywhere depending where you are located i would say the prices will differ.

www.littleireland.ie/bronzeage

No affilation with the above company!!


----------



## muffin1973 (22 Feb 2006)

Thanks Delgirl hopefully won't end up looking like Cilla!!!

Sarah, that's great thanks a mil for doing that - unfortunately, I'm in dublin and they seem to supply to the west.  Much appreciated though...


----------



## Sarah (22 Feb 2006)

It might work out cheaper to just book a session of sunbed use in those tanning booth places as many offer deals the more you book and allow you to "safe tan" i think that means you can tan every second day so you dont burn your skin. Again im not qualified in this topic but from info from friends this is usually how its done. It would probally work out cheaper than forking out for a predictably huge electricity bill that the sun bed would generate. Also i know these tanning places open latish as my friend went after work most days around 6.30ish or during her lunch break.Otherwise get yourself booked in for two sessions of spray tan, it looks great,is 100% safe (as long as you dont get a reaction!) and lasts about two weeks, got one done for a wedding and it was fab...looked like id been on a two week holiday in the sun! Much cheaper than the sunbed too!!


----------



## muffin1973 (22 Feb 2006)

Yeah, I've tried salon spray tans before (several times) and they're not bad.  I've also tried every fake tan under the sun and some are better than others but I just find them so messy sometimes and as it's for a very special occasion I just didn't want to be messing around with them for once... 

thanks anyway


----------



## askalot (15 Apr 2008)

For your consideration!

[broken link removed]


----------



## stephnyc (16 Apr 2008)

I'm sure the OP is an intelligent individual who has weighed up the pros & cons and can decide for himself/herself

try http://www.dialasunbed.com/ (no affiliation - got from web search)


----------



## muffin1973 (16 Apr 2008)

guys as an update, I only ended up going to a salon twice for sunbed session - it was useless and i ended up using Dove fake tan for my wedding - which was fabulous 

M


----------

